# REITs - Hong Kong & China



## hotbmw (9 February 2009)

Hey Guys,

Im interested in investing in this sector in a couple of months time,.
How do i invest?
Is anyone invested already or looking to do the same thing?
How do i find info on the best REIT's in Hong Kong & China?
I would appreciate any info.

Thanks in advance
Rob


----------



## juw177 (9 February 2009)

*Re: REIT's - Hong Kong & China*

"invest"? Good luck lol.

I cant help you with researching a fund, but you ought to research why you want to invest in REIT. What is your case for seeing upside in a real estate bubble that has clearly burst?


----------



## nunthewiser (9 February 2009)

*Re: REIT's - Hong Kong & China*



juw177 said:


> "invest"? Good luck lol.
> 
> I cant help you with researching a fund, but you ought to research why you want to invest in REIT. What is your case for seeing upside in a real estate bubble that has clearly burst?




Perhaps of the fact that it already has burst ...... and been popped a while

i personally am looking to japan as the future "next best thing" a lot sooner than the other so called "power houses " of the economy

opinion only


----------



## hotbmw (9 February 2009)

*Re: REIT's - Hong Kong & China*



juw177 said:


> "invest"? Good luck lol.
> 
> I cant help you with researching a fund, but you ought to research why you want to invest in REIT. What is your case for seeing upside in a real estate bubble that has clearly burst?




what do u mean??????????????????????????????????????
Hong Kong and China is the future.
The REITs have been hit like the share market.
I feel there is more down side but by mid year i would like to dip my toe in the water.

Does anyone know how i can find quality reits in china and hong kong?
also how do you invest in them?

are you invested in japan nonethewiser?
if so how did you do it?


----------



## nunthewiser (9 February 2009)

*Re: REIT's - Hong Kong & China*



hotbmw said:


> are you invested in japan nonethewiser?
> if so how did you do it?




 Via Currency hotbow done thru this mob for us simple people

http://www.hsbc.com.au/1/2/personal/savings/multi-currency

i am intrested in real estate and other assets in them parts but im in no way saying its a "sure thing " merely pointing towards it as an unloved diamond for me


----------



## juw177 (9 February 2009)

*Re: REIT's - Hong Kong & China*

Like I said, do some hard research before you assume that Asia is the next powerhouse. Here is a start:

- Where did the demand that fueled the growth in Asia come from?
- What conditions are necessary for a real estate boom (bubble)? Are they present today?
- Has real estate become attainable for the average person as a result of the down turn? If no, then we are not at the bottom.

Finding a "good" REIT? You will be lucky to find one that is solvent.


----------



## hotbmw (9 February 2009)

*Re: REIT's - Hong Kong & China*



nunthewiser said:


> Via Currency hotbow done thru this mob for us simple people
> 
> http://www.hsbc.com.au/1/2/personal/savings/multi-currency
> 
> i am intrested in real estate and other assets in them parts but im in no way saying its a "sure thing " merely pointing towards it as an unloved diamond for me




ok i'll check it out. thanks.
anyone else know more???

there is no doubt the next decade will see property in HK and China outperform AU


----------



## nunthewiser (9 February 2009)

*Re: REIT's - Hong Kong & China*



juw177 said:


> Like I said, do some hard research before you assume that Asia is the next powerhouse. Here is a start:
> 
> - Where did the demand that fueled the growth in Asia come from?
> - What conditions are necessary for a real estate boom (bubble)? Are they present today?
> ...




UM dunno if that post directed at me , but i suggest you search my japan posts and a thread before assuming i have not looked. well aware of there decay , well aware of what pumped the bubble , well aware about quite a bit about the old darling

ps have you noticed the yen rise since the whole shebang

pps I personally am only discussing japan .........NO other regions


----------



## hotbmw (9 February 2009)

*Re: REIT's - Hong Kong & China*



juw177 said:


> Like I said, do some hard research before you assume that Asia is the next powerhouse. Here is a start:
> 
> - Where did the demand that fueled the growth in Asia come from?
> - What conditions are necessary for a real estate boom (bubble)? Are they present today?
> ...




who said they are looking for a great return today?
i want to invest close to the bottom and hold on for a decade. you think the AU property market will outperform china in the next decade?
what do u think will happen to property in the next decade once a new middle class emerges over there & they can start to afford to buy decent homes???
what about LAND (the agricultural sector) in china over the next decade....


----------



## juw177 (9 February 2009)

*Re: REIT's - Hong Kong & China*

All I am saying is that you should go and do your own research before coming here expecting people to do it for you.

Your original post says you want to invest in a couple of months time.... so you think the bottom will be in some time this year? The REIT sector is currently insolvent and there is almost no chance this will reverse in the time frame you are thinking of.

On top of the questions I asked you before....

Your thesis that a "new middle class will emerge in China", you realise that the reverse is happening on a massive scale?

And if you are right about the Chinese middle class and wages start to increase, how will that equate to the reinflation of the property bubble?

And if that too comes true, why would you invest in REIT? They have always underperformed equities during a boom time...  and you don't even own the hard asset, which is one of the main reasons why people invest in property.


----------



## hotbmw (9 February 2009)

*Re: REIT's - Hong Kong & China*



juw177 said:


> All I am saying is that you should go and do your own research before coming here expecting people to do it for you.
> 
> Your original post says you want to invest in a couple of months time.... so you think the bottom will be in some time this year? The REIT sector is currently insolvent and there is almost no chance this will reverse in the time frame you are thinking of.
> 
> ...




well im not exactly gonna fly out and buy a property in HK am i?
whats wrong with diversification mate?
If i throw 10k into an asian REIT sometime in 2009?
your never going to pick the bottom!
they have been smashed already and there is some more downside and in some months ill throw 10k at it.

i was hoping to find out how to invest in an asian reit.
if there is a good site for me to study.
i have no idea where to start to find it.
im not asking for someone to recommend me the westfields equivalent in Hk or china. just a starting point.

anyway....


----------



## jet328 (9 February 2009)

*Re: REIT's - Hong Kong & China*

They had an interview on CNBC managing asia a week or two ago with the chairman of Hang Lung properties, was quite impressed

Agree that it will be good sector, much better than say US or europe REITS over the long term. Still concerned that some of the valuations on commercial property in western economies is still in the clouds. There is going to be plenty of empty shops and offices.


----------



## chinascrews (3 March 2009)

*Re: REIT's - Hong Kong & China*



hotbmw said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Im interested in investing in this sector in a couple of months time,.
> How do i invest?
> ...




I am afraid it is not the right time to invest in Chinese stock market at this moment, most people are losing money now...


----------



## pozindustrial (4 July 2021)

hotbmw said:


> *Re: REIT's - Hong Kong & China*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



G'day Hot,
I am interested in investing in Tencent and Alibaba. Did you find a way to invest through HK? I don't want to do it through USA, too shaky.
Peter.


----------

